# Frage zur Helmwahl für Park und Touren



## 5LIM (22. Januar 2020)

Hallo,

ich fahre seit ich Fahrrad fahren kann Mountainbike was bald wohl fast 25 Jahre sein dürften. Ich möchte nun aber auch mal den schritt Richtung Bikepark wagen und bin bei der Helmwahl sehr unschlüssig.
Habe bereits viele Beiträge hier im Forum gelesen zu Fullfacehelmen und Convertibles. Hab gerade den Bell Super DH und den Leatt DBX 3.0 hier zu hause liegen.
Ich weiß das der Leatt nicht die ASTM Norm erfüllt aber der Bell schon. Die Wahl fällt mir schwer da mir der Leatt von der Passform am besten sitzt und besonders auch als Halbschale angenehmer zu tragen ist (was in meinem Fall wahrscheinlich auch häufiger der Fall sein wird)
Das Prinzip der Convertibles gefällt mir eigentlich sehr gut. Jedoch möchte ich nicht auf kurz oder lang wieder einen neuen Helm kaufen müssen.
Habe bei einigen Strecken gelesen (z.B. Bikepark Winterberg) das Integralhelmpflicht herrscht und frage mich nun ob man beide genannten Helme dazu Zählen kann oder eben nur den Bell?

Bin über Ratschläge sehr dankbar!


----------



## Florent29 (22. Januar 2020)

Planst du, den Helm auch außerhalb des Parks zu nutzen? Oder wieso der abnehmbare Kinnbügel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (22. Januar 2020)

Kumpel hatte mal einen Einschlag (wie üblich beim Ausrollen) im Bikepark mit dem Bell Super 3r, der Kinnbügel brach sofort raus und nicht nur der Helm war Schrott, sondern auch seine Zähne - das war ne teure Rechnung beim Zahnarzt.

Kauf dir einen günstigen seriösen FF, der gut sitzt, und fertig, und nutze den im Park. Und den Rest fahre mit Halbschale.

Ja, ein Helm mit Kinnbügel reicht für die Bikepark Vorschriften, aber es geht um deine Sicherheit. 
Ein Helm mit abnehmbarem Bügel ist für Endurorennen gemacht (wo man den Helm während dem Rennen nicht wechseln kann).


----------



## 5LIM (22. Januar 2020)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Planst du, den Helm auch außerhalb des Parks zu nutzen? Oder wieso der abnehmbare Kinnbügel?



ja Plane ihn auch außerhalb zu nutzen, Stadt und Alltagsfahrten sowie Touren.



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Kumpel hatte mal einen Einschlag (wie üblich beim Ausrollen) im Bikepark mit dem Bell Super 3r, der Kinnbügel brach sofort raus und nicht nur der Helm war Schrott, sondern auch seine Zähne - das war ne teure Rechnung beim Zahnarzt.
> 
> Kauf dir einen günstigen seriösen FF, der gut sitzt, und fertig, und nutze den im Park. Und den Rest fahre mit Halbschale.
> 
> ...



den Helm habe ich auch hier gehabt, hat mir aber schon alleine von der Passform garnicht zu gesagt und da er auch die Zertifizierung nicht hat ging er zurück. Mit dem Gedanken im Hinterkopf habe ich dann die DH Version bestellt...


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Januar 2020)

Ich verstehe es nicht.
Ich habe 5 oder 6 Helme, die ich abwechselnd nutze, meist (zwei) einfache Giro Feature, der hat gute Werte ist aber nicht gut belüftet, und einen "guten" Smith Session wenn es ernsthafter wird, einen älteren Giro Xen für Nightrides mit Lampe drauf, und einen Specialized Carbon Fullface, wenn es in den Park geht - der ist so leicht und luftig, den lasse ich auch für die blauen und roten Trails auf. Mit DD verschluss!

Niemals käme ich auf die Idee, EINEN Helm für alles haben zu wollen.


----------



## Florent29 (22. Januar 2020)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Kumpel hatte mal einen Einschlag (wie üblich beim Ausrollen) im Bikepark mit dem Bell Super 3r, der Kinnbügel brach sofort raus und nicht nur der Helm war Schrott, sondern auch seine Zähne - das war ne teure Rechnung beim Zahnarzt.



Das Ding ist auch absoluter Bockmist.

Mir ist der Kinnbügel damals in der Hand gebrochen, da war nicht mal ein Sturz dabei.



5LIM schrieb:


> ja Plane ihn auch außerhalb zu nutzen, *Stadt und Alltagsfahrten* sowie Touren.



In der Stadt? Mit nem Fullface?

Also ich habe 5 Helme:

1 echten FF für Park, einen Giro Switchblade für Rennen, eine normale Halbschale für Touren und Stadt, ein gut belüftetes Vogelnest für XC und Commuting und einen Aerohelm fürs Rennrad.

Zumindest zwei braucht man in jedem Fall.


----------



## 5LIM (22. Januar 2020)

Florent29 schrieb:


> In der Stadt? Mit nem Fullface?



Deshalb ja convertible.
Sehe aber ihr neigt eher zu separaten Helmen. Wobei der Bell Super DH schon einen sehr stabilen Eindruck macht und schlechtes liest man ja eigentlich auch nicht.


----------



## Muckal (22. Januar 2020)

Troy Lee Stage wenn's aufs MTB geht und bis auf wenige Ausnahmen funktioniert das gut. Die Meinung anderer Leute interessiert mich da wenig.
Im Park dann nen richtigen DH Helm.


----------



## Florent29 (22. Januar 2020)

5LIM schrieb:


> Deshalb ja convertible.
> Sehe aber ihr neigt eher zu separaten Helmen. Wobei der Bell Super DH schon einen sehr stabilen Eindruck macht und schlechtes liest man ja eigentlich auch nicht.



Der Bell Super DH, der Giro Switchblade, der MET Parachute MCR und ähnlich massive Teile gehen schon in Ordnung und sind im Park auch zulässig.

Nur: Wenn du nicht regelmäßig knifflige Endurotouren fährst, wird der Kinnbügel meist zuhause liegenbleiben. Und dann kommst du mit einer leichteren Halbschale und einem echten FF günstiger weg.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Januar 2020)

Zumal Helme vom Tragen doch verschleißen, nicht so sehr in ihrer Schutzwirkung, als vielmehr in Aussehen und Geruch.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (22. Januar 2020)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Nur: Wenn du nicht regelmäßig knifflige Endurotouren fährst, wird der Kinnbügel meist zuhause liegenbleiben.


Jupp. Ich mag den DH, weil ich öfter mit dem Fahrrad zu Bikeparks fahre und es da speziell für die Landstraße schätze, dass ich da nicht mit nem Fullface langgondeln muss. Sollte diese Sondersituation oder deine nicht existieren, würde ich definitiv nen normalen Fullface wählen.




5LIM schrieb:


> Deshalb ja convertible


Willst du nicht für die Stadt, glaub mir. 
Da hab ich nen x-beliebigen Straßen Helm = leicht und vernünftig belüftet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sespri (22. Januar 2020)

Troy Lee Designs D3 Carbon - was anderes kommt im Park nicht auf meine Rübe!

Logisch, dass das eine subjektive Meinung ist. Was mich aber von der ersten Sekunde überzeugt hat, ist die Passform. Das ist ein Kriterium, auf welches ich äusserst allergisch reagiere. Habe ich das Gefühl mir das Ding zurechtrücken zu müssen, sinkt meine Begeisterung rapide. Das gilt auch für Motorradhelme und Handschuhe. Und ich habe ausprobiert! Noch und noch. Aber Troy Lee aufgesetzt und passt, Punkt fertig! Der berühmte erste Eindruck, der so oft entscheidend ist. Das er ein anerkannt guter Helm ist, tut sein übriges.

Ich habe ihn zum halben Preis von einem Biker gekauft, der ihn einmal getragen hat und dem der Helm zu eng war, weil er sich nicht von seinen Dreadlocks trennen wollte. Aber mit der Erfahrung von heute würde ich auch einen höheren Preis zahlen, keine Frage.

Für die Enduro Heimtrails habe ich mir neulich einen herabgesetzten Giro Switchblade gekauft. Mit abnehmbarem Kinnbügel, wenn gewünscht. Soweit ok, aber mit dem TLD nicht vergleichbar. Verlange ich jedoch auch nicht.


----------



## erborow (22. Januar 2020)

gute helme müssen nicht teuer sein.
Helme mit ansteckbarem Kinnschutz sind sicher eine gute sache, wenn du Touren in anpruchsvollem gelände fährst,
im Park aber eher deplaziert.
für <150€ bekommst du schon gute FF Helme, soviel sollte einem die Birne wert sein...


----------



## 5LIM (25. Januar 2020)

Danke für die Ratschläge, habe mir nun auch noch einmal den MET Parachute bestellt und schau mal wie dieser passt. Er erfüllt ja sämtliche Normen, hat zwar keinen abnehmbaren Kinnbügel scheint aber aufgrund des geringen Gewichts und der guten Belüftung auch so auf den Hometrails brauchbar zu sein, wo es ja nicht immer nur Bergab geht. Da mir der Leatt einfach super gepasst hat wäre dieser in der Halbschalen, All Mountain Version vielleicht in Kombination mit dem MET eine ganz gute Kombi. 

Der Bell Super DH macht mit Visier ja auch einen echt super Eindruck finde ihm aber als Halbschale irgendwie zu riesig und unbequem.

Der Troy Lee Designs D3 Carbon ist mir einfach zu teuer aber vielleicht ja mal was wenn man mehr Erfahrung hat und auch gewagtere Manöver fahren kann.


----------



## JensDey (21. September 2020)

Ich denke auch über einen Convertible nach:
1. Ist Park bei mir nur eine extreme Ausnahme (zwischen 1x/y und 1x im Leben) und ich würde da auch nicht wirklich anspruchsvollere Sachen fahren, als auf meinen Hometrails. Nur einfach mehr davon.
2. Würde ich diesen auf meinen anspruchsvolleren Hometrail-Abfahrten verwenden, bei denen ich jeden Meter selbst treten muss.


----------



## Der_Dude55 (21. September 2020)

Ich habe den Jekyyl&Hyde und bin damit mehr als zufrieden. 
Musste zwar bisher keine richtig fetten Einschläge mitmachen aber doch ein paar ordentliche. 
Kinnbügel hat immer gehalten. 
Für mich war er die richtige Entscheidung, da ich nun einen Fullface anhabe wo ich sonst mit Halbschale runter wäre. Einfach aus dem Grund, dass ich auf Tour keine 2 Helme mitschleppe. 
Irgendwann kommt bestimmt noch ein reiner FF für den Park aber bisher gehts auch so. 
Wenn du auf Tour sowieso nur mit Halbschale unterwegs sein wirst, dann würde ich 2 Helme nehmen. Wenn du vorhast auch auf Tour (hin und wieder) einen FF zu tragen, nimm den Convertible.


----------



## 5LIM (23. September 2020)

Ich habe mich letztendlich für den MET Parachute entschieden. Der ist so leicht und gut belüftet das ich ihn sowohl auf Touren als auch im Park trage. Außerdem ist er vergleichsweise günstig. Freunde die den Helm probiert haben fahren ihn mittlerweile auch. Bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (23. September 2020)

Meh. Da hätte ich lieber einen Convertible genommen.  Die Horror-Geschichten sind uralt. Jetzt brauchst du in absehbarer Zeit einen zweiten Helm für Touren und hast dann keinen vollwertigen DH-Helm sondern so ein Leicht-Modell das auch nicht mehr aushält als ein Convertible.


----------



## 5LIM (27. September 2020)

Naja, der MET erfüllt sämtliche Normen. Und auf Touren bin ich über das extra Plus an Sicherheit ebenfalls froh. Zudem Ist er von allen Helmen die ich probiert habe einer der bequemsten gewesen. Muss natürlich jeder für sich entscheiden, aber selbst nach etlichen Stunden auf Touren und im Park dieses Jahr, bereue ich den Kauf keineswegs.


----------



## JensDey (6. Oktober 2020)

Habe mal eine Frage zur Größe zum Jakkyl (Verfügbarkeit und Farbe passen). Die kleine Größe geht bis 57cm, welches meinem Kopfumfang entspricht. Bei FF (auch convertible) ist ja nicht nur der Kopfumfang wichtig, sondern auch Kieferbreite. Wie ihr am Avatar sehen könnt bin ich am Kiefer eher schmal. 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Jakkyl und kann mir sagen ob der kleine vom Kopfumfang her noch passen wird, bzw ob der große am Kinn schlackern wird.

2. Farbe. Wirkt sich ein schwarzer Helm negativ auf Überhitzung bei Sonne auf? Habe deswegen bisher immer helle Farben gewählt.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (6. Oktober 2020)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ja, ein Helm mit Kinnbügel reicht für die Bikepark Vorschriften



Ist das in Parks Pflicht?


----------



## JensDey (6. Oktober 2020)

Habe mir jetzt den grau-weißen Jakkyl in klein geschossen. Werde berichten.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (6. Oktober 2020)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Ist das in Parks Pflicht?



Keine Ahnung von welchen parks er redet, ich war bisher nur mit meiner Halbschale in bayerischen Parks unterwegs.


----------



## JensDey (9. Oktober 2020)

Also der Jakkyl in 52-57 geht zurück. Passt auf meinen 57er Deckel schon ohne Kinnbügel nicht. 
Mit weiß ich gar nicht, wie man das schaffen soll, ohne sich die Ohren abzutrennen.


----------



## tsubasacm (10. Oktober 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Also der Jakkyl in 52-57 geht zurück. Passt auf meinen 57er Deckel schon ohne Kinnbügel nicht.
> Mit weiß ich gar nicht, wie man das schaffen soll, ohne sich die Ohren abzutrennen.



dann wäre wohl die größere Größe (56-61cm) die bessere Wahl?


----------



## JensDey (10. Oktober 2020)

Vermutlich. Da meine Farbe in der Größe nicht verfügbar ist, habe ich jetzt den Bell Super Air R bestellt.

Beim Jakkyl habe ich schon die Kritik des komplizierten Aufsetzen und dass es nur 2 Größen gibt gelesen. Scheint berechtigt. 
Helm online ist Lotto. Ich wollte auch lokal kaufen. Nix mehr da.


----------



## Thomas0247 (14. Oktober 2020)

Ich hatte den Jakyll auch schonmal zum Test zu hause - der scheint generell etwas kleiner geschnitten zu sein. Hatte keine Chance den auf die Rübe zu bekommen. Schließe mich aber jedenfalls allen Vorrednern an - bei Sicherheit sollte man niemals sparen und daher im Park bzw. überall wo man nicht allzuviel selber rauftreten muss immer einen Fullface Helm benutzen. 
Ich finde die Übersicht/Vergleich vom Downhill Helm Magazin hier ganz hilfreich um sich mal ein Bild zu verschaffen: Helmvergleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gakul (14. Oktober 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Also der Jakkyl in 52-57 geht zurück. Passt auf meinen 57er Deckel schon ohne Kinnbügel nicht.
> Mit weiß ich gar nicht, wie man das schaffen soll, ohne sich die Ohren abzutrennen.


Also, bei der 56-61ich finde den Bügel schon angenehm eng, wobei meine Birne auch nur ein cm größer als Dein Kopf ist. Er wackelt gar nicht auf meinem Kopf und bin auch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## basti1088 (15. Oktober 2020)

Mal ein wenig Off-Topic...
Immer wenn ich solche Threads lese heißt es "Im Park trage ich dies, auf den Trails zuhause das...".

Ist diese Trennung nicht absoluter Blödsinn? Auf meinen Hometrails stehen mehrere Doubles, Drops und Steinfelder und ich habe das Gefühl das ich dort teilweise härter unterwegs bin als im Bikepark da ich die Trails einfach auch besser kenne.
Sollte die Trennung daher nicht eher danach gehen was für Trails man mit dem Material fahren möchte und nicht ob diese daheim oder im Bikepark sind?


----------



## JensDey (15. Oktober 2020)

Absolut.


----------



## Sespri (17. Oktober 2020)

basti1088 schrieb:


> Sollte die Trennung daher nicht eher danach gehen was für Trails man mit dem Material fahren möchte und nicht ob diese daheim oder im Bikepark sind?


Ich denke, dass die meisten Hometrails die Waldwege sind, die wir am Feierabend abfahren. Und da geht es idR. topographisch nicht so wild zu und her wie im Park. Solltest du die gleichen Verhältnisse wie im Park vorfinden, bist du Biketechnisch in einer glücklichen Lage.

Aber auf`s Gesicht fallen kann man auch beim XC. Wenn ich sehe, wo und wie die Weltelite fährt, kann es einem schon Angst und Bange werden.


----------

